# Progynova experiences/side effects



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

i'm currently going through my second cycle of IVF, this time its a FET i'm having and have a question about Progynova. i'm due for my FET 16th November so have been taking them and my buserelin for a few weeks now but since I started the Progynova (8mg a day) I have lower back ache and more uncomfortably an upper back/kidney aching.

These arent listed side effects so I was just wondering if anyone else had/is experiencing the same kind-of thing. I will be having a scan in a couple of days time so will mention it then but was just after more of an idea from gals like yourselves that are possibly going through it too.

Thank you very much


----------



## brizzy (Sep 9, 2009)

Hiya,
I have had progynova with each of my FETs, i only have only taken 2mg twice a day tho. I do not remember having any back aches with them- sorry i couldn't be more reassuring 
Brizzy x


----------

